# UK Researcher wins world-famous science prize.



## ferrelhadley (Sep 30, 2011)

> Physiology Prize: Anna Wilkinson, from the University of Lincoln, and colleagues for their study in the journal Current Zoology titled "No Evidence of Contagious Yawning in the Red-Footed Tortoise".


Link


----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 30, 2011)

The ig noble prize. I never even knew there was a red footed tortoise let alone if they were subject to contagious yawning .


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 30, 2011)

How much money do you think this tidbit of knowledge costed?


----------



## Cid (Sep 30, 2011)

For findings this significant? Who gives a shit.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 3, 2011)

While I did enjoy a laugh at it, when you look at the larger body of her work you can see how this fits into genuine science.


> *Blair, C. A. J., Wilkinson, A., & Hall, G*. (2004). Assessments of changes in the effective salience of stimulus elements as a result of stimulus preexposure. Journal of Experimental Psychology: Animal Behavior Processes, 30, 317-24.
> *Kirkpatrick, K., Wilkinson, A., & Johnston, S*. (2007). Pigeons discriminate continuous vs. discontinuous line segments. Journal of Experimental Psychology: Animal Behavior Processes, 33, 273-286.
> *Wilkinson, A., Chan, H. M., & Hall, G*. (2007). A study of spatial learning and memory in the tortoise (Geochelone carbonaria). Journal of Comparative Psychology, 121, 412-418.
> *Huber, L., & Wilkinson, A*. (2009). The evolutionary approach to perception. In B. Goldstein (Ed.) Encyclopedia of Perception. London: SAGE.
> ...


Its part of slowly understanding how brains work. Its unloved work like this that helps build the broader knowledge base that the next big break throughs come from.

http://www.lincoln.ac.uk/dbs/staff/2783.asp

Her research is described here
http://cogbio.univie.ac.at/labs/cold-blooded-cognition-lab/


----------

